# Mosso Bike, what you think about it



## pietropietrex (Jun 24, 2010)

hey how you doing, i just want to know what do you think about this bike, sombody told me the gravity point is too hight and you could fell, well i dont agree with that, of course, now the frame has a new marzocchi 888 rc3 wc 2009, does not have that fork, but imagine the bike with the new fork and tell me wath you think.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Angles look steep. Looks like a trail bike.



Well, you asked my opinion...


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

A 888 will snap the headtube off of that frame. It's a trail bike, not a DH rig.


----------



## pietropietrex (Jun 24, 2010)

why a 888 would sanp the head tube? wanna know why is a trial bike? please thnx


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

pietropietrex said:


> why a 888 would sanp the head tube? wanna know why is a trial bike? please thnx


atc is too long, will slacken it out too much making the bike feel like a boat, and raise the bb too much making handle badly.

the bike it just not up to it.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

anything with rim brake mounts should not have an 888 on it.

Put disc brakes on the rear, run the smaller fork and use it as a heavy (but probably burly) trail/AM rig.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

looks like a FSR Stinky


----------



## pietropietrex (Jun 24, 2010)

what is ATC?


----------



## pietropietrex (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, im making the bike step by step, i already bought the 888, and withing this month im getting a pair of avid elixir cr, i've just got a chain guide and i already thought about the rims... well it is my first full suspention frame, so i decided to get a chep one to know first at all what should be the factors and what to considering on a full suspention bike... im learning little by little... so all tips are accepted, thnx anyway.. and why you guys think about the marzzochi 888 rc3 WC...


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

Good frame to start off with I guess. Itll feel like your riding on top of an elephant with the 888 on there but then you will learn from your mistake on your next bike.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

pietropietrex said:


> Yeah, im making the bike step by step, i already bought the 888, and withing this month im getting a pair of avid elixir cr, i've just got a chain guide and i already thought about the rims... well it is my first full suspention frame, so i decided to get a chep one to know first at all what should be the factors and what to considering on a full suspention bike... im learning little by little... so all tips are accepted, thnx anyway.. and why you guys think about the marzzochi 888 rc3 WC...


Its a fork that will land you with a snapped head tube and facial reconstructive surgery. On a different bike, it'll feel great though.


----------



## pietropietrex (Jun 24, 2010)

*how is that now*

what do you think now about the new stuff i got... and how the bike looks, at least the bike works very well.... but i would like your point of view.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

looks flexy


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

looks kind of like the old Giant AC with that bent seat tube. What's rear travel? Having that 888 on there is probably very unwise.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

can you post pictures when you snap the HT off? I always like seeing snapped HT pics.


----------



## pietropietrex (Jun 24, 2010)

Rear travel is 6''... soon i will post photos after a ride, lets see if the HT snaps then...


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

These clowns don't know jack about headtubes and 888s. There is no WAY that an 888 could cause any damage to that frame, maybe a 40 but def not an 888.

HUKKZOZRR!!!!!11!1!!!!!


----------



## myarmisonfire (Mar 28, 2005)

Screw the nay-sayers! The bike looks fine. Ride it and have fun.


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking around, you're not the first one by a long shot to put a DC fork on that bike. It MAY not hold up, keep an eye on the welds at the headtube but I wouldn't be too freaked out about it. It's not like it's a stinky or something though!!!

ATC btw, is Axle To Crown, ie how much higher it raises the headtube compared to other forks. 

Where are you located btw?


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

I would have put a Lyric there, but that is just my preference, have fun with it, that's what it's all about!:thumbsup:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

My first jerkface question is...
Why put such a nice fork on such a cheap frame?

my next jerkface question is...
Why did you ask for peoples opinions and advice and then completely ignore it anyway?

Another jerkface question would be...
You do realize that that frame is not meant to have a fork that big on it, and the company that made that frame will likely not warranty the frame when and if it breaks?

And lastly...
Holy high BB height Batman, you do realize that it will now ride terribly because you have drastically changed the bike's geometry in ways that the bike was never meant to be?


To say that the fork WILL cause the headtube to snap is a bold statement, but you are honestly adding an incredible amount of stress on a frame that wasn't intended (ie-engineered and welded together) to have that type of stress, and as such you are putting a very big gamble on it. That bike isn't a dh bike. it never was, and it never will be. You took a perfectly good trailbike and threw on a dh fork and now have a bike that will be a terrible trailbike and a pretty poor dh bike. DH frames are designed specifically for a larger fork, the geometries, wheelbases, bb heights, etc are all designed around the intended use. If you want to get into dh, please for the love of god throw the 888 on a dh frame.

Or you could continue to be ignorant and do what you want to do. What do we know after all, this is your first bike so you should have boundless knowledge.


----------



## pietropietrex (Jun 24, 2010)

mmm. true, true.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

......ride it 'till it breaks! and then, if you survive, get a real frame....


----------



## punchypee (Jan 19, 2011)

get a new one.. i use to have one and after a few trails, i repainted and junked it! That's a Mosso FR Pro 668 right? manufacturers can't even spell the word aluminum right..it says there ALUMINIUM..Full streng instead of full strength..and what the hell do they mean with ROTAL RAOD??


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

punchypee said:


> get a new one.. i use to have one and after a few trails, i repainted and junked it! That's a Mosso FR Pro 668 right? manufacturers can't even spell the word aluminum right..it says there ALUMINIUM..Full streng instead of full strength..and what the hell do they mean with ROTAL RAOD??


it's actually spelled either way, aluminium or aluminum


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

It's not the size of the fork. It's how you use it. Have you seen what's possible with 6"? Honestly, If I didn't race downhill competitively 95% of my riding would be much more fun on 6-7" front and back.

Bigger is not better. Especially when it's not implemented right. Get a nicer frame. Or get a nicer 6-7" fork that will probably handle anything you throw at it.

Looks like you got that fork cheap because it's an 08-09 marz. I bet the fork will fail before anything. And I bet you won't even notice it.


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

punchypee said:


> manufacturers can't even spell the word aluminum right..it says there ALUMINIUM.


Oh my god. You are a 'tard.

As for the fork on that frame - I've done it before with a 5.5in travel trail kona and nothing snapped. It was a bit high on the front but you learn to ride with the different geo. You'll be fine - have fun


----------



## punchypee (Jan 19, 2011)

ok i stand corrected with that..but there are other misspelled words with it..you don't have to call me 'tard though! that's rude of you!


----------



## bug-rex (Jun 10, 2009)

So are older Giant AC's in the same boat as this guy's bike? Roomie just got an AC and wants to put a 888 on it...


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

bug-rex said:


> So are older Giant AC's in the same boat as this guy's bike? Roomie just got an AC and wants to put a 888 on it...


:eekster:

Those are actually notorious for snapping because of forks that were too long. Seen a few myself. I'm pretty sure these were among the frames that made people realize they should follow fork length recommendations.


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

punchypee said:


> ok i stand corrected with that..but there are other misspelled words with it..you don't have to call me 'tard though! that's rude of you!


You're right, that was a bit rash. I presumed everybody knew that aluminium/aluminum was one of the most notable language differences between the US and Britain, but maybe not


----------



## JantheMan (Nov 16, 2011)

I was thinking of doing the same thing as I am planning to get one with the same set up myself(im new and a bit ignorant about the whole geometry issue)...I guess ill just have to look for a new cheap @$$ full suspension frame then...any suggestions guys???


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

csermonet said:


> no, no, no, and no. spend the extra coin and buy a used FR or DH specific frame, you won't regret it.


agreed :thumbsup:


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

no, no, no, and no. spend the extra coin and buy a used FR or DH specific frame, you won't regret it.


----------



## StanSuarez (Jul 12, 2011)

My cousin had the same frame a while ago(he had just sold it) with a proper 160mm fork on it and it performed flawlessly as an AM/Trail bike. It could climb *almost* as well as proper trailbikes(it won't be at the head of the pack though), but it sure could beat everything else with less travel on the flip-side of the mountain - even managing to stick behind the proper DH bikes as long as no big drops were involved.

160mm is more than adequate for this frame. We even tried a 180mm DURO fork on it but we found out we usually left it on the 160mm setting most of the time.


----------



## BoozeFahba (May 11, 2011)

good looking bike :thumbsup:


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

You guys are all snobs. The bike looks fine, its a beefy free ride frame. A 888's a little big but its fine.


----------

